# Couple of Adirondack Chairs



## CodyC (May 7, 2012)

A co-worker requested these. They are ERC finished with one coat of BLO and seven coats of Epifanes Clear Gloss Varnish. Carriage bolts and TBIII glue connect the legs and everything else is connected with glue and 1 5/8" SS screws. All the screw holes are plugged.

[attachment=5292]


----------



## DKMD (May 7, 2012)

Nicely done! Beautiful stuff!


----------



## EricJS (May 7, 2012)

Those are VERY nice. I need to get on the ball & make some of those. I love Eastern Red Cedar.


----------



## Kevin (May 7, 2012)

Nicely done Cody they look comfy. 

Is that a Log Master mill in your avatar? If not somebody knocked off their color scheme. With you being in East Texas and them too I bet it is. I almost bought one years back but ran across a used WM at the last minute. The way those things are built you can skip the trailer package and just drag them down the highway and they'll be fine.


----------



## Twig Man (May 7, 2012)

very nice work


----------



## CodyC (May 7, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Nicely done Cody they look comfy.
> 
> Is that a Log Master mill in your avatar? If not somebody knocked off their color scheme. With you being in East Texas and them too I bet it is. I almost bought one years back but ran across a used WM at the last minute. The way those things are built you can skip the trailer package and just drag them down the highway and they'll be fine.



Yeah, it's a Logmaster. I was all set to get a Norwood ML-26 when I found this one on Craigslist. I went to look at it (between Canton and Athens) and bought it right then. It's two years old and the 13 hp engine has cranked on the first pull every time. I did replace the muffler as it had rusted and broken off at the base.

You are right about pulling it down the highway, too. I just replied in a PM about it and commented that it was built like a tank. The design is wasteful of material but it's solid, that's for certain...heavy, too. 

Thanks for the nice comments on the chairs, everyone. I hope to start on a _real_ woodworking project soon now that it's getting too hot for this fatboy to work outside. :)


----------



## Mike1950 (May 7, 2012)

Very nice chairs....


----------



## NeilYeag (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments on the chairs, everyone. I hope to start on a _real_ woodworking project soon now that it's getting too hot for this fatboy to work outside. :)


[/quote]

Hey I think the chairs are a REAL project, they are very nice, great finish job.

Neil


----------

